# Avro Triplane 1911 (Replica)



## mauld (Dec 19, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCZOcObmd0Y_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 26, 2011)

Way cool!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 28, 2011)

Mister Fokker did not invented the triplane as you can see.


----------

